# Flu-Flu fletching patterns - What do you use?



## underdawg (Oct 29, 2008)

I do the spiral fletch. It's much easier and I think it slows the arrow down faster than the helical fletch.


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

I typically do the 4 fletch helical


----------



## guyver (Jan 3, 2012)

Spiral


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

I've made them in different styles but I mostly use the 3 spiral-fletched purple ones in the picture. Those are all on aluminum shafts that once had damaged front ends...which I cut back and spliced in a new section of shaft (second picture). The other's I did up from raw wooden shafts. Enjoy, Rick.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I like to keep two things in mind with flu-flus:

Heavier arrows will go further. If you can shoot a lighter shaft/point combo then do it.
More helical or the 360 wrap style will wear faster, thats my experience anyway.

I personally like full height 4" feathers because I can get two from a full-length. Depending on how much draw I'm after I will do either 3 or 6.

The neatest ones I've seen were a 6 fletch with 3 full-height and 3 standard parabolics. It looked REALLY cool going down range.

-Grant


----------



## oxnam (Jan 3, 2012)

If you want stopping power, a double spiral is absolutely the best, the sacrifice is feather durability. On our dvd, we tested 3, 4, 6, single and double spiral flu flu arrows. Those double spirals did an amazing job of stopping the arrow even when shot out of a 70 pound Hoyt at a 45 degree angle. They only went about 60 yards. You will need to adjust the amount/style of fletching based on the bow you shoot and what you intend to do with it. I usually prefer 6 fletch with a heavy helical for the wearability of the feathers, stable arrow flight, and the moderate arrow stopping power. In hunting situations, your needs can vary tremendously. In wide open fields hunting geese, I have dropped down to only three full length feathers because the arrows we easily retrieved and then had to use double spirals when hunting doves in thicker cover so that they wouldn't go too far. Just make sure you fletch up a couple and do some testing before you fletch the whole dozen.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I've got some made with six four inch helical feathers, and a rubber "flared" blunt up front. They only go 60 yards, but half that stopping power comes from the resistence against the blunt.


----------



## GPW (May 12, 2012)

Spirals are really easy , non critical , and a great use for those left over wing feathers that won’t work for fletching ... Just strip em , Indian style , and glue em’ up ... nothing simpler ... :thumbs_up
What the heck are you guys doing with all those Flu Flu arrows ... shooting ducks ???


----------



## gdpolk (Jan 9, 2012)

GPW said:


> What the heck are you guys doing with all those Flu Flu arrows ... shooting ducks ???


I will be playing with them mostly. I'm also an avid tree squirrel hunter but haven't bow hunted for them while they are in a tree yet because I don't want to launch an arrow out to Timbuktu then spend all my time looking for my arrows. When the tree squirrels are on the ground, I'll shoot but if I had a couple flu-flu arrows that wouldn't go crazy if I miss I'd be more confident to shoot them in the trees as well.


----------



## gdpolk (Jan 9, 2012)

rickstix said:


> I've made them in different styles but I mostly use the 3 spiral-fletched purple ones in the picture. Those are all on aluminum shafts that once had damaged front ends...which I cut back and spliced in a new section of shaft (second picture). The other's I did up from raw wooden shafts. Enjoy, Rick.


Thats a great idea for a way to recycle my aluminum arrows.


----------



## gdpolk (Jan 9, 2012)

oxnam said:


> If you want stopping power, a double spiral is absolutely the best, the sacrifice is feather durability. On our dvd, we tested 3, 4, 6, single and double spiral flu flu arrows. Those double spirals did an amazing job of stopping the arrow even when shot out of a 70 pound Hoyt at a 45 degree angle. They only went about 60 yards. You will need to adjust the amount/style of fletching based on the bow you shoot and what you intend to do with it. I usually prefer 6 fletch with a heavy helical for the wearability of the feathers, stable arrow flight, and the moderate arrow stopping power. In hunting situations, your needs can vary tremendously. In wide open fields hunting geese, I have dropped down to only three full length feathers because the arrows we easily retrieved and then had to use double spirals when hunting doves in thicker cover so that they wouldn't go too far. Just make sure you fletch up a couple and do some testing before you fletch the whole dozen.


Thanks for the advice.


----------

